# Detailing shop?



## Bigfoot1980 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all, 

Does anybody know of any physical shops selling a good range of detailing products in Kent, specifically close to Gravesend? It's okay having everything online but most websites charge around £4.00 delivery which is a lot of you only want to spend around a tenner on a couple of bits. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Isn't anything local that I know of, IOClean are Southend way but not sure if you can still pick up from store? but time you pay tolls not really worth it (unless over that way?) 
Polished Bliss is your best bet with FREE delivery on everything or Ultimate Finish think it's a £35 spend with them


----------



## Bigfoot1980 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for that. I know Halfords do the odd bits but sometimes nice to just have a wander round and buy a few bits and pieces. Ultimate Finish are based not too far away but don't have a shop, only the detailing business. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

There isnt anything close to use as im only in sittingbourne, though your about an hours drive from clean and shiny in aldershot which i generally either order from or take a journey to



Bigfoot1980 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody know of any physical shops selling a good range of detailing products in Kent, specifically close to Gravesend? It's okay having everything online but most websites charge around £4.00 delivery which is a lot of you only want to spend around a tenner on a couple of bits.
> 
> ...


----------

